# Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe



## InspMO (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoops :shock:

View attachment 1279


View attachment 1279


/monthly_2010_04/572953d9d8bd3_1-12-091600x1200.jpg.e5282bdfc1b6df774d91d86dffe953a5.jpg


----------



## High Desert (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

It looks like they forgot to install the geo-grid system.


----------



## pwood (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

looks like somebody decided not to require special inspection or soils reports! someboby is in deep $heit here. do other jurisdictions require special inspections for these walls? at what height?


----------



## Code Neophyte (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

Was that taken in your locale, InspMO?


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

And they forgot the darinage system behind the wall. . .

Did they forget to pay the contractor, I hope?


----------



## Wendell (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

Moderator edit:

Please refrain from inflammatory remarks directed at a specific individual.


----------



## InspMO (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Expensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

They did use geo grid; there was plans and soil test; it is in my area.

What was determined in the forensic review was sub-soil and rock movement that would have been identified if there had been a Global Stability Analysis, which is recommended by most systems, but rarely done.

 $250,000 fix

Moderator edit: Had to be fair and removed this comment also!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe



> Wendell you wouldn't know a peice geo grid from a peice of carpet.


Heck, in our area, carpet or "that orange snow fence" are acceptable substitutes for Geogrid in the view of many of the landscaper installers.  That geogrid's way too expensive!!


----------



##  (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

It's hard to tell from the picture but it appears as though there is no re-bar, grout or foundation.  Looks kind of like giant Legos.  How was it constructed?


----------



## InspMO (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Expensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

You are correct, no bar, no grout, compacted aggregate footing/foundation. The design was stamped sealed. Everyone working on the site questioned it's height and construction.

If anyone wants to see the repair pictures PM me with your email address. I have them in a word doc. but cannot find the jpegs that I could insert.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

The wall itself wasn't necessarily defective.  The entire hillside slid out from under it.  As InspMO said, there was "sub-soil and rock movement that would have been identified if there had been a Global Stability Analysis, which is recommended by most systems, but rarely done"


----------



## Wendell (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

Moderators My reply to InspMo was not intended to be disrespectful to him. InspMo and I have know each other for close to fifteen years. We were in the same coffee shop discussing this retaining wall when the message was sent. He was showing me how to respond to a message and it was sent as a joke. I will make sure that it does not happen in the future.


----------



## Mule (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

Wendell, no harm done. I was the one who edited the posts. I received a notice that there was a comment toward another member that was malicious.

That's the tough part of being a moderator. when words are typed, we do not know how words are actually meant!

That was the first post you had made so I took it as being malicious also! We (the moderators) don't want to "over moderate" but we do want to keep things on the pleasant side too! I know there will be disagreements and as long as it doesn't start a war between individuals we will let "debates" continue.

This was a tough call on my part and I hated to do it but someone thought it was an attack on an individual, and reported it, so I did what I felt appropriate.

Please feel free to post as often as you want and now that I understand you go ahead and respond up a storm!

Again sorry for the confusion.

Next time....use a little smiley face!      That indicates it was not totally serious.

Now watch....everybody will start ragging on others and just add a smiley!  :evil:

Please don't let my actions stop you from enjoying this board.


----------



## kilitact (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

be careful riff/raff, when you start talking about where the sun doesn't shine, in reference to other posters or the mule will kick you


----------



## JBI (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Exspensive Retaining Wall....Maybe

And watch out for the pig droppings falling from the sky... I hear they can fly!  :lol:


----------

